# 4 piece tub/shower leaking out where wall panel meets tub



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

JackLantern said:


> Hi, looking for some advice. You can see the leak. The builder came back once to “fix” it, but didn’t help. All they did was put some caulk were the side panel meets the tub about 2 inches in. The caulk didn’t adhere very well, I pulled it out just prior to taking photo. I covered the area with the shower curtain to keep any water off I could to see it that would help...it didn't. It seems to be going to the seam and wicking out. What should I do. I'd like to fix it before it become a more serious problem. Thanks.


The entire joint should be caulked.


It needs to be cleaned and thoroughly dried before caulking.


----------



## JackLantern (Nov 27, 2011)

caulk the entire joint? it appears like this is some sort of overlapping sysem that could work w/o caulk(if installed right). it bellies out about 1/2 in the middle section and there is a weep hole. i'm guessing that weep hole is to let water out the gets in around the shower head and handle. See attached pics. should it just be caulked where i circled?

in the other shower(tile walls with pan on bottom), the builder caulked over weep holes in my shower pan which caused the pan to overflow out and behind the shower, ruin trim, swell floor etc. i'm working ont that one...which is how i noticed this wasn't fixed right.

thanks


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

that looks like a sterling tub and shower unit.....you only caulk the front 4" upon install "that was not done" that small off set is where water is to drain back into tub......because that was not done if you caulk any where DO ALL THE SEAMS TO KEEP ANY WATER OUT OF CHANNEL>>>or remove panel and do it right...


----------



## JackLantern (Nov 27, 2011)

hi, just following up. so upon closer investigation i could see the builder did caulk like the instructions say. i found them after you told me what kind of unit it was. however due to weight of tub or settling or both there was about a 1/8th gap between the tub and the old silicon. 

i cleaned out the joint, filled the tub with water and then ran the silicon. couple uses and it seems to have done trick.

so...thank you

-jack


----------

